# Deputy Sheriff Ryan Thomas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Ryan Thomas*
Valencia County Sheriff's Office, New Mexico

End of Watch: Tuesday, December 6, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 30

*Tour:* 1 year

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Ryan Thomas was killed in a single vehicle crash near the intersection of Manzano Expressway and South Del Oro Loop at approximately 9:00 pm.

He was responding to a call for service when his patrol car left the roadway and overturned. He suffered fatal injuries when he was ejected from the patrol car.

Deputy Thomas had served with the Valencia County Sheriff's Office for one year. He is survived by his expectant wife and one child.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Louis Burkhard
Valencia County Sheriff's Office
543 Luna Avenue
Los Lunas, NM 87031

Phone: (505) 866-2400


----------

